# Police Officer John David Dryer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer John David Dryer East Washington Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Monday, December 19, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 12/18/2011
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Police Officer John Dryer was shot and killed as he and another officer made a traffic stop on I-70, near East Beau Street, in East Washington at approximately 11:00 pm.

As Officer Dryer and a second officer waited for a tow truck to arrive the man exited his vehicle and opened fire. Officer Dryer was shot in the head and fatally wounded, and the second officer was shot in the hand. Officer Dryer was transported to Washington Hospital where he was pronounced dead at about 1:00 am.

The suspect fled the scene and is believed to be barricaded in his home in Webster, Pennsylvania. It is reported the suspect is a former a police officer.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

East Washington Borough Police Department
15 Thayer Street
Washington, PA 15301

Phone: (724) 225-3521

Read more: Police Officer John David Dryer, East Washington Borough Police Department, Pennsylvania


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Dryer


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

RIP Officer Dryer


----------

